# Stop putting aution down OR BE BAN



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

You guys are making sellers mad if you keep it up you will be banned


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Fordcowboy you are a good Mod, but really? A seller getting mad because he was getting his chops busted over a listing that he needed to run to Momma saying "they are calling me names, make them stop" PLEASE what a bunch of bull. If someone is that thin skinned they should not be listing stuff to sale online.

Dave - someone who is not PC and will never be.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

what auction is this about?


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

its kinda like if you have something for sale and then others have nothing better to do then piss and moan over something they really arent interested in but yet has to make a comment. i think the same way as lendell, if you cant say something nice dont say anything at all. just my point of view.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I think the point that is trying to be made is that an effort is being made to keep the posts and information on the positive. There is a lot of " back biting" and negative thoughts flowing between members . After all we share the same interests for the most parts . So lets try enjoy this hobby and spread our combined knowledge to help new hobbists enjoy the hobby we love.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Alot of sellers in "eBay's craziest thread"are ht members.Shop around!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

If you are referring to, and don't like the EBAY craziness thread then delete it. In my opinion sellers should not read that thread if they don't want to get their feelings hurt by reading it. I don't want to be banned. If posting in that thread is going to be a problem please let us all know now, and thank you.

Remember what is crazy for one person may be normal for another.

&*^#%^$ cry babies ruin life for the rest of us. Grow up.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I am an eBay buyer and seller and I loved that craziness thread. I see it is gone now. I found some of the postings very entertaining, especially the burnt, smoking cars that were described as "mint". 

Maybe I liked it because none of my listings have shown up, yet 

I'm with Clyde and try to be pleasant but I'm not sure if that is what FCB is talking about.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the ebay craziness thread was one of my favorites. It was a good laugh most of the time.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Its gone? What a bunch of BS! Delete one of the most popular and entertaining threads bcz someone got their feelings hurt? Grow up ffs.. Everyone here is entitled to their own opinion and like it or not, are entitled to share it with others. If you dont like or agree with it, ignore it and move on.. If we are going to lose the ability to speak our mind in a public forum and be forced to conform to what the minority believe, then I shall respectfully ask for my membership fee back and my account closed bcz that isnt what I signed up for. Variety in anything, including view points or opinions, is healthy and needed. Sure sometimes tempers flare or feelings get hurt, but arent we adults here? Do you agree with everyone in the real world? Of course not.. It encourages debate & discussion and the sharing of ideas which is supposed to help. If tempers were checked and everyone respected each other the way we should, it would be a far better forum than it seems to be somedays. You have to remember.. Text cannot convey emotion! Someone says something and means it one way, but is taken another, it erupts into something so quickly and it shouldnt be that way. Anyways... Im mad & I gave you all my opinion.. Im not asking for anyone to agree with it..


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

looks like that's what happened. Ebay craziness thread is down.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Slippery Slope*

Im truly aghast! Mandatory teddy bears, gumdrops, and rainbows; or else? 

Oh my!

At the point that sellers are allowed to dictate policy in open public forum, WE HAVE A VERY SERIOUS PROBLEM.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

ebay craziness thread was a main reason for my stopping by. Besides the entertainment factor there was good, useful information floating around there. Discovering when a "collectable" car was a fake, or over priced, or mis described. Flaws that someone such as myself with poor eyesight had trouble seeing in the ebay photos. I was saved on more than one occasion from buying something I would have ultimately been unhappy with. A VERY useful consumer watch feature. The Hobby Talk Forums are poorer now for it's absence.

Later, The Now collecting 1/32 scale cars as I can SEE them better Rockinator


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> Im truly aghast! Mandatory teddy bears, gumdrops, and rainbows; or else?
> 
> Oh my!
> 
> At the point that sellers are allowed to dictate policy in open public forum, WE HAVE A VERY SERIOUS PROBLEM.


Freedom of what? Is there a chance of a pole to decide if the Ebag Thread stays ?????


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

It had to be the last one from Ebid. The seller trying to cash in on the box art of a dead racer. 

Dave


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

*Ebay thread*

I have been written about in the Ebay thread, a couple of times about how much I paid and a couple about the price of my auctions. 

Personally, I couldn't care less. if people want to laugh because I paid more than they would, it's ok. sometimes I want something and I am willing to overspend. it's my money and my choice.
If the price of my auction is to high, DON"T BID ON IT, I don't care.
maybe I paid to much or I think it's worth more than it is, either way It's my choice and I don't care what someone else thinks.

That's what makes our country so great, FREEDOM. We should have freedom of speech here, as long as we keep it clean.
people need to quit being so thin skinned. none of us are perfect and the few that think they are, well good luck to them.
not bashing anyone, just my 2 cents worth.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't think I've ever offended anyone on this forum. I've never been told about it if I did. Still, friends tell me I can be taken the wrong way at times. I hope this post doesn't offend anyone, including the moderator. We all need to live and learn and sometimes the medicine doesn't taste very good.

I believe that removing the craziness thread was a mistake. If you don't like drinking, stay out of the bar. If you don't like to hear preaching, stay out of church. If you're thin-skinned and easily offended by others' comments about auctions and don't want to maybe learn a little something, stay out of the craziness thread. That thread served several good purposes. It was educational, which is part of what this forum is all about. We can and should try to protect each other (from hucksters and ourselves!) and there is a broad spectrum of knowledge here to help with that. It served notice to would-be scammers that may browse these forums for ideas that someone is watching. It was also entertaining -- another reason to visit this forum.

Now I'm all for a good measure of gentleness in posting. We could all use a quick read of Dale Carnegie's classic "How to Win Friends and Influence People". But threatening bans to try to completely eliminate any negative commenting is a big mistake.

1930's Europe, anyone?


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Well said. Its also funny how few realize just how different thw market is for slots from one region to the next. We all love and hunt for the deal to save and some are able to pay at times what they want for a certain car or item. Items on the east coast seem to be quite a bit more pricey here and were at ine time on the west coast as well but appear to have come down some. Exception though are rare item's. It's just my .02 worth as well.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Like many here, I also enjoyed the e-crazy thread primarily for it's learning factor but also for pure entertainment value. I'm sorry to see it go. Members seem to have some pretty strong opinions regarding it being ditched and I understand that. But.......

The slots section of HT is a pretty large forum and what's seen on the board is only part of a much bigger picture. I have no idea what went on (presumably) behind the scenes. However, to me, one thing is clear. There is only one mod here. One guy! One guy to try and keep things running smooth both on and off the board. That's a mighty big ask of a person. Action was taken and I'm not going to question the umpire's decision. Let's move on hu?

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know who was so offended, but maybe it is the whiney little complainer(s) that should be banned.

As can be seen by this thread many found the e-crazy thread helpful and entertaining.

Just a thought. I hope I did not offend someone so much that I get banned for this statement.

P.S. I am definitely having to contain my anger, because censorship like this really bothers me.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The problem I see with this whole situation is one person initiated this whole issue. The person in question from what I recall is not a regular poster on this forum, and certainly is not contributing anything quality-wise to the boards. Since when does some fly by night pop up poster get say over the whole of the group, over something as silly as a poorly researched auction price? 

The Ebay craziness thread was entertaining fodder, was educational, and saved quite a few from making poor purchases.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The Ebay craziness thread was entertaining



Yes, it was.

Apparently some were having more fun with it than others.

The internet and forums are no place for the thin-skinned, easily offended.

Hate to see it go over something so trivial but so be it.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The problem I see with this whole situation is one person initiated this whole issue. The person in question from what I recall is not a regular poster on this forum, and certainly is not contributing anything quality-wise to the boards. Since when does some fly by night pop up poster get say over the whole of the group, over something as silly as a poorly researched auction price?
> 
> The Ebay craziness thread was entertaining fodder, was educational, and saved quite a few from making poor purchases.


Sounds to me like said suspect was irritated for being found out!! That thread was always my first read on a daily basis, followed by the MM thread and Hilltops thread! In my opinion, removing it was the wrong thing to do! But, FCB has a difficult job around here, and for the most part, is bang on!

JS


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Omega said:


> It had to be the last one from Ebid. The seller trying to cash in on the box art of a dead racer.
> 
> Dave


I don't know the "Who, What, Where or Why"....
but I did enjoy the Epay Craziness Thread.....
my apologies if that hurt anyone's feelings.. (please omit any spelling errors
due 2 my arth. & meds... NO Insults were intended... well "Epay" was.. :freak

it actually had educational/ Warning Will Robinson! posts....
I learned that ALL my cars are "Ultra-Rare" w/ listing on Epay. :thumbsup:
(meant as a joke to lighten this thread 4 a smile or 2 )...

"BE-Warned" thread on here is a must, esp. 4 us who aren't knowledgeable
in the current or any ideas on Values & "Did U Spot That Defect/fake/repro implied as original, not stated in postings??" ...

Entertainment wise, it was a "Hoot" 2... i'm guilty of some heckling posts as well (good humor on them attempted)....

ok, so maybe we need guide-lines 4 a thread like this... but it is informational
from many of the other members ( & 1's here 2)....

any thoughts on how we can do this as "Adults"??? (sorry, i'm in my 2nd childhood...so u'r on u'r own here ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I liked the crazy thread too and would petition to have it brought back with the removal of the post(s) found offensive.
I agree that letting one dictate to all is a dangerous slope. 
perfect political correctness makes al a very dull boy.
I support the Marshall ( fordcowboy [ Lendell ] ) in his decisions.
as has been pointed out, he has a very difficult job balancing what should and shouldn't.
I agree with a lot of sentiment already expressed and would politely ask to have the thread reinstated.
thank you


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> I liked the crazy thread too and would petition to have it brought back with the removal of the post(s) found offensive.
> I agree that letting one dictate to all is a dangerous slope.
> perfect political correctness makes al a very dull boy.
> I support the Marshall ( fordcowboy [ Lendell ] ) in his decisions.
> ...


what Al said :thumbsup: Lendell ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I do not know what triggered this action, but the decision to remove the ENTIRE thread seems like an overreation. The job of moderator is a tough, thankless position, and I am grateful to Fordcowboy for being willing to dedicate the time to perform this very important function.

I read the thread occasionally and realize that the opinions expressed there, as well as in every other thread, can sometimes be crude and in bad taste. But that is the price we pay for having a free society. After a while, we all learn there are certain posters whose comments we personally find offensive or lacking in taste, and we learn to just ignore them. However, if someone is detremental to this community in their postings then that person, and that person alone, should be removed.

But you should never use an elephant gun to kill a fly.

The craziness thread no doubt served a useful purpose, especially for those still learning the ins and outs of buying slot cars. If someone is trying to pull a fast one on an unsuspecting buyer, or is honestly out of the ballpark with respect to price, should the community here simply be silent abd let the buyer get taken? We especially need to watch over the newbies as this hobby can use all the new members it can get.

If the problem which caused this uproar was simply comments about the item(s) themselves, then I believe this is a gross overreation. If there were comments posted attacking the seller personally, then action was necessary but should have been short of pulling the whole thread. Target the offender(s), not the thread.

Hopefully Lendell will reconsider and restore the thread minus the offending comment(s). The only way I can see that this action was necessary is if became obvious that a group of members were targeting a specific member, or members, based on nothing other than personal dislike. But again, this would be a cause to rid the community of the infection (the bad members) and not kill the patient.

Do not let this be the beginning of censorship in the extreme. Filter out the stuff that has no business being in this (hopefully) family/kid friendly environment, but do not go overboard.

For the past 10 years, there have been some very unkind things which have been said about Johnny Lightning and Auto World when it comes to QC, pricing, body style selection and just about everything else. While it has not all been in good taste, most has been expressed well and some have been constructive (and informative). Do we now expect there to be a censorship on critiques of AW? I hope not. Hopefully the standard is whether the statements being made are truthful and made in good faith.

Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Lendell, you have my support.
I would like to see the thread back. it wasn't specifically started as an attack, unlike the other. 
and, my opinion of advertisers who NEVER take part in any discussions EVER is not printable here.
in some cases, they are NOT even paid members.
just grabbing the free publicity for their sales.

I do, support whatever your final decision is about the Crazy thread though!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

lendell you have my support 100% also.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm so proud I found my ICE SICKERS on ebay craziness thread.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

How about we try this. Start a NEW eBay thread but keep opinions about the sellers OUT of it. No phrases like, This seller is an : idiot, Thief, Scammer, etc. Nothing about the sellers AT ALL. Just maybe a link to the auction, what the person linking the auction thinks is wrong with it and why. Condition badly described, not the car listed ie. An original T-Jet vs an Auto world re pop. Over priced and in that case show an example of same car or auction item that went for far less.

The entertainment value will still be there just by the outrageousness of the auction itself. It will still be informative, and we can get our chuckles OFF LINE.

Mr. Moderator, would those parameters work?

Later The always trying to find a middle ground Rockinator


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: That might work if the guidelines are spelled out as you listed them. In addition, if you have an OPINION about an item it should not be stated to be a FACT unless you can prove your assertion. I have been on the other end of that gutless sniping by a frequent poster on here. All it would taken was a couple of questions and requests for more pix to clear up the issue. There needs to be accountability in that case. As stated, the thread is very useful as an educational forum besides the amusement factor. Kept constructive, it has real value.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

With the infamous ebay thread hidden from our view there are now 5 or 6 others for us to ponder........

.......although they mostly all have the same message.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> However, if someone is detremental to this community in their postings then that person, and that person alone, should be removed.
> 
> But you should never use an elephant gun to kill a fly.


The statements above could not be written any better and is perfect.... :thumbsup:

Just thought I would hop over to HT and then see this dribble. *Remove or ban the people who offend....period.* These idle threats of banning, etc. are the reasons I seldom come hear anymore and rarely post. *It used to be fun here.* I have always respected Lendell, the site rules, and all the efforts of the Mods, however, the removal of the Ebay thread is very childish. If this last statement gets me banned, so be it. 

Like Grandcheapskate perfectly stated, "You should never use an elephant gun to kill a fly".


----------

